# What are you feeding right now?



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

My food stash is dwindling and it's time to pick up a new bag of food for Merlin to try. He is currently eating a mixture if TOTW fish and Diamond Small Breed Puppy. Because he us so small and eats raw supplements (found best on sale so a lot of raw right now!), I am looking to pick up a 5lb or 15lb bag of something high quality to try. With him eating so little, I can afford some real good stuff!

So,
What are you feeding?

Anything he doesn't like or upsets his tummy too badly can be returned so I'm open for suggestions!

Merlin is a year old Rat Terrier that weighs approximately 20ishlbs. Price is hardly an issue as his appetite is small.


----------



## Losech (Apr 5, 2011)

Diamond naturals Extreme Athlete, Taste of the Wild High Prairie for three of the dogs, and Orijen adult for the speshul dog.
I will be switching the three to Native Level 4 soon, once this batch of mix runs out, then to Annamaet Ultra 32, then to Dr. Tims Pursuit. Conker will go to Merrick grain-free chicken, then Nature's Variety Instinct chicken, then EVO Red meat.
I rotate what I feed my dogs, I don't like to keep it the same thing. Conker has digestive problems, a lot of the time he can't eat the stuff the other dogs can, so he gets speshul (expensive) foods. Stuff I've fed and like are: Taste of the Wild, Merrick, Nature's Variety Instinct, EVO, Diamond Naturals Extreme Athlete, Fromm, Earthborn Holistic. I don't go below 30% protein and 15% fat. I usually always feed stuff like eggs, beef heart, and other meats with kibble. The dogs always get fish oil no matter what they are eating.


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks!

I love food rotation and I think my dog likes it too. Actually, I think he could care less. Merlin just likes god in general. I've been hankering to try Nature's Variety and Fromm so maybe I'll add that into the mix. That or Barking at the Moon. I've fed it to my grandmothers dog and it was just fantastic for her system (after eating dog chow for 6 years...).


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

I've been feeding Acana Duck and Pear. Haven't rotated much lately as he does so well on it. I do have a bag of Royal Canin YT28 I keep around for treat dispensing toys, etc, since he loves it so much. I also have sample bags of Acana Grain-Free foods I've been using as treats.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

I feed a base of 4H puppy (its lamb and rice which was similar to the bison and brown rice-- the Wolf Cub formula of solid gold, I also fed Wee Bits, the small dog formula of solid gold as its concentrated and I mix eggs raw milk and what ever bits I have on hand into their feed) Solid Gold got too expensive with coming up on 300 lbs of dogs to feed... so the 4H puppy is what I comfortable using as a base. Once a month I splurge and mix a bag of the good stuff in (whatevers on sale, or in this case, I had an Xmas Pestmart gift card to use)-- so currently whats mixed in is Wellness Core Puppy... Have a bag of Solid Gold Hundchen Flocken puppy (also lamb and rice) ready to go for next month (got a $30 off $100 and free shipping coupon from Petco.com)....
So that is it for me right now-- their tummies are fine so these 3 seem approximate ...

Note I did try Diamond Lamb and Rice, my dogs- didnt do so well on it-- coats looked rough (Giant schnauzer, Berner) and the Pyr mix pup got really skinny on it and killed 3 of my chickens.... Just my experience....

P.P.S I also tried a bag of the Acana Beef formula back in November (it was on sale, like 40% off but not past expiration date).. for some reason they were not thrilled with it, sort of Bleh.... when I tried giving them a sample as a treat....which is unusual, usually they love chomping on new kibbles....


----------



## PureMutt (Feb 6, 2009)

Dr. Tim's Pursuit here. Just started the bag and unlike every other food I've put him on, no gas and his stools have significantly decreased in volume and increased in firmness. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## asuna (Sep 26, 2013)

acana as well i enjoy it lasts longer,


----------



## ladyshadowhollyjc (Oct 28, 2008)

We've been feeding Acana for a while but after my last bag ran out, going to the store that sold Acana wasn't convenient so I grabbed Wellness Core at Petco. They do ok on both, but I think I'm going to end up ordering Fromm offline when I finish up this bag and stay on Fromm for a while. They did the best on it by far than any other brands.


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

Feeding Annamaet extra which is 26% protein.


----------



## jsca (Dec 10, 2013)

I feed taste of the wild, so my response won't be of any help to you lol. It's what Jager's been on since he was a puppy, and the new pup Coda is started on it too. Both do really well on it and I've never had any problems so I just don't mess with what works haha. That being said, Jager constantly gets new things added into his. Chicken, cottage cheese, TOTW wet, raw patties. He's a picky eater even for human food, so we mix it up a good amount for him. He'll go crazy for something one week and then turn his nose up at it the next.


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

Gem is eating Orijen 6 fish with 3-4 raw meals a week(currently Bison and Lamb) 

Baby is eating Natural Planet Organics Rabbit and Salmon with PC Salmon, Whitefish and sweet potato canned mixed in

the kibble I have at work right now is Nutri-source Pure vita chicken and rice, however I wont vouch for that one, or any of the Pure Vita grain inclusive's as my dogs have all consistently thrown up when fed any of them(no issue with the grain free kinds) only reason I got this bag was because I needed food and it was literally the only thing I could get at the moment since all the dog food deliveries had been delayed due to winter storms. before this bag they had Boreal Lamb which was fine though lol. except for Baby and Gem all my other dogs eat Raw at home.


----------



## babydmnc (Dec 8, 2008)

My puppy is on Fromm Gold Large Breed puppy but that would not be appropriate for you  

My other there were on Fromm Pork and Applesauce for awhile but it made my little girls gain too much weight so now they are all on Fromm Classic, it is cheap but fantastic and they are going great on it.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

We're feeding Lifetime brand. It's Canadian so I don't think it'll do you much good. lol

Lately we started our Poodle mix on FreshPet rolls and he's doing great. It's also a good kibble topper for the other dogs.


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

Oops. Nutrisca Chicken and Chickpea was on super sale today for $1.35 a pound. I couldn't resist! I guess we'll have that for a good long time as it's 28lbs worth.

30% protein, 18% fat. 

Love all the variety! Thanks for the replies. Keep 'me coming. If Mer doesn't do well on this, I'll have to grab another bag of something.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Sydney's eating Taste of the Wild and the occasional can of wellness 95% chicken.

Pneumo is eating Wellness Core canned kitten formula twice a day, and free feeding Evangers meat lovers Rabbit all life stages.

ETA: obviously what my kitten is eating is irrelevant. haha BUT They have Evangers for dogs!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Right now I have a bag of Acana chicken (whatever the grain inclusive is called), a bag of Purina One Beyond lamb and barley (oh gosh I probably horrified everyone haha), and a bag of Fromm Family weight management for Mia. I think I'm going to order Annamaet Lean though and switch Mia to that or Wellness's low cal option. Not keen on the Fromm 25% protein level long term. I'd like at least 30.

The Purina I bought during an ice storm when I allowed myself to run out of dog food and people food and needed to get something at 10 pm. The ingredients actually are not bad if you're okay with grains. This is actually my second time buying a bag of it in a pinch (More horrors). The dogs like it and I don't notice any difference in them on it.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Jasper is eating NB Sweet potato and Venison Dry and wet. He gets eggs, greek yogurt, and raw venison added in.
Luna is getting Earthborn Meadow fest (lamb) in the AM, and Earthborn Coastal Catch (fish) in the PM. She gets some egg added in every once in a while.

I am currently looking for a lower ash, higher protein food that Jasper can eat.


----------



## Scottsmum (Jan 3, 2014)

We're loving Ziwipeak venison dry (dehydrated) in our house. 

22 pound fox terrier (and as a side note I have just googled Rat terrier - I'd be willing to say a rat terrier and a fox terrier / Mini fox terrier are almost the same)


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

Victor Beef Meal and Brown Rice.


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

TOTW Pacific Stream. Tried it for the fish protein hoping it would help Royce's allergies. He got a bath today and a brushing out and so far his skin looks awesome! I thought it wasn't working but the scratch I saw on his belly is gone. So who knows lol.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Right now, a combination of raw and dry food. About 70/30 raw/dry for my dog and 30/70 raw/dry for the foster dog. The raw is mainly beef, including beef green tripe, heart, chunks of beef inc. bone, liver and kidney. Chicken gizzards and hearts add to the raw along with whole ground chicken and whole ground duck. Sardines in water once a week. The dry food is right now Professional Active Adult which is 30% protein, 20% fat grain inclusive. I also include Fromm Classic Adult in my dry food. It is a little low on the protein on its own but does very nicely as a base with a bit of raw to up the protein and fat.


----------



## Milo114 (Jul 2, 2013)

Annamaet salcha right now


----------



## littlesoprano (Sep 21, 2013)

TOTW High Prairie Puppy and Stella & Chewy's Duck Duck Goose-as a topper.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Pure Balance Chicken & Rice, Royal Canin Chihuahua and Honest Kitchen Keen at the moment


----------



## bowie (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm feeding four dogs right now due to the fact I'm back at my parents house trying to save money (ha, not happening so far).

Currently:

Maya, a boxer, and Marvin, poodle mix, get honest kitchen keen and natures logic venison.
Chica is a senior Pomeranian and she gets honest kitchen zeal and embark.
George, mini dachshund (my dog) gets honest kitchen zeal and embark and Stella and Chewys venison

I also have some cans of addiction brush tail from when it was priced incorrectly on amazon so they get that once a week as well as canned sardines occasionally.


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

Buffy has been on Annamaet Option for more than a year now, and does really great on it. She also has Annamaet Endure supplement mixed in with her food, which gives it that extra stinkyness that she loves. About once a week she also gets a frozen raw beef rib to help keep her teeth clean.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

We are feeding TOTW Lamb recipe....after it's gone we'll switch to the Pacific Stream probably, and then go to the chicken and keep going, Jake is really good about all the proteins luckily and since he had some dandruff and itchiness, it lessened when we added a pump of vitamin E stuff we got from the vets. Now his fur looks so good  Jake hasn't itched or bitten on his skin since we added the extra vitamin stuff


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

In house I have Natures Logic chicken, venison and sardine. I also have Natural Balance limited ingredient sweet potato and fish, but I don't like it.


----------



## Pugtown (Aug 9, 2012)

Right now the open kibble bags are: Nutrisource GF Lamb, Brothers Complete Turkey, Merrick GF Pork, and Merrick Classic something, just finished Nature's Logic Duck. I also have Grandma Lucy's Pureformance Goat, Big Dog Natural tripe, Sojo's GF Cat and Vital Essentials freeze dried nibletts. And I'm feeding 8 dogs this week.


----------



## dougiefresh (Dec 4, 2013)

Merrick Texas Beef and Canidae Pure Land!


----------



## NicoleIsStoked (Aug 31, 2012)

75% acana chicken and burbank potato mixed with 25% adana grasslands.


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

Acana. We rotate the GF varieties but currently they are on a bag of Ranchlands (beef, bison, and lamb).


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm currently feeding Dr Tim's Pursuit and I like it. It seems to have made his poop smaller and firmer, but I started feeding a Dogzymes Digestive Supplement at the same time so it's hard to say. I'll know for sure when I rotate away from it after this bag.

My other main rotation food is Natural Variety Instinct in all of the flavors.


----------



## yooper_at_heart (Aug 23, 2006)

I'm looking at adding something a little easier on my wallet to my rotation and I went to tractor supply and got a bag and it was free since it was my first time trying it. I'm a little wary since I haven't fed TOTW in a couple of years but I read that the grain free is made my Ainsworth. We'll see how it goes. I think I'll try Dr Tims next.


----------



## PureMutt (Feb 6, 2009)

elrohwen said:


> I'm currently feeding Dr Tim's Pursuit and I like it. It seems to have made his poop smaller and firmer, but I started feeding a Dogzymes Digestive Supplement at the same time so it's hard to say. I'll know for sure when I rotate away from it after this bag.
> 
> My other main rotation food is Natural Variety Instinct in all of the flavors.


Dr. Tim's also made my dog's still smaller and much much firmer. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Wellness Core Reduced Fat for kibble, and raw... closest to PMR I guess although I do add bits of this or that.


----------



## Blueduck1105 (Sep 17, 2013)

On blue buffalo wilderness puppy


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Robbi (Nov 19, 2013)

Sonic is currently eating simply nourish chicken and brown rice small breed puppy  it's rated w 5 stars on all the sites I've seen. I really would love to switch him to raw though..unfortunately I won't be able to commit to varying daily meals a kill probably have to use patties. The forerunner as of right now is stella and chewys frozen raw. Still researching though  what I love about Stella's is all the organic ingredients that are much more strictly regulated as well as all the great animal protein from various specific sources.


----------



## scwolek (Jan 30, 2014)

Our dogs and cat are eating prey model raw . Today they got turkey gizzards for breakfast, dinner will be pork ribs (chicken wing for the cat, he can't do ribs) and beef liver (not for the puppy, he's brand new to the diet).

For hiking/camping/traveling in general we feed Stella and Chewy's. It's an awesome freeze-dried food that you add water to. Pricey but works in a pinch.


----------



## LOSt (Aug 7, 2010)

Right now Roxy is on a mix of Blue buffalo small breed wilderness... I think and Fromm Game bird. Reason they are mixed is because a lil less then half way through the BB bag, she decided she didn't like it and stopped eating... So we got the Fromm which she absolutely loves, and is def the food I'd recommend. 

She is also a 20lb rat terrier... though could lose a couple. How much are you feeding Merlin a day?


----------



## Sparkles123 (Dec 3, 2012)

If money was not an issue, I would order from darwinpets.com
Raw, grass fed variety of proteins, delivered to my door, dogs love it, non smelly, small poooph, great coat, white teeth etc.
They have a super inexpensive trial offer!
Love that food but with two 20 lbs pups, it's $5 a day....so I look for less expensive raw
Currently feeding Omaspride.com freeze dried...they love it, but again Darwin would be my first choice for quality and variation in protein.


----------



## Jen1959 (Jan 29, 2014)

ToTW high prairie for all mixed with occasional Fromm canned


----------



## Tainted (Jan 23, 2012)

Earthborn Holistic Coastal Catch here.


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

Tainted said:


> Earthborn Holistic Coastal Catch here.


Earthborn is only about $43 a bag here. Mayhaps I'll try that next!


----------



## Tainted (Jan 23, 2012)

RabbleFox said:


> Earthborn is only about $43 a bag here. Mayhaps I'll try that next!


Sure, give it a shot! No complaints here. Mine do really well on it.


----------



## PureMutt (Feb 6, 2009)

Earthborn for me personally has way too much ash. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

We're in the process of switching from Nature's Domain (Costco) to.... ??? Foods on the to-try list right now are Horizon Legacy, ProNature Grain-free, Eagle Pack, and Earthborn Holistic.


----------



## moluno (Apr 29, 2009)

I have one on Go! Sensitivity & Shine
One on Fromm Gold Adult
Aaaand one on Fromm Gold Senior 

No complaints with either, one I'm out of Go though, I'll probably replace it with more Fromm.


----------



## Losech (Apr 5, 2011)

Now I'm feeding three dogs Canidae Pure Elements (old formula) and one dog Nature's Variety Instinct chicken. Everybody gets fresh meats and such mixed in, and once a week or so they all get a raw boney thing meal.


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

At this exact moment, 4health lamb and rice. After this bag I will probably feed totw lamb formula. I get 4health when I can get it, but I don't have a tsc within 2 hours of me. On the rare times I make it to a city with a tsc I make sure to buy some, but it's only once every 6 months if I'm lucky. I can spend $30 on 4health plus $20 gas for the round trip (and be 4 hours total traveling time plus time being in the city), or I could spend 50 locally for totw and a 10 min round trip commute.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

I currently am in the process of SLOWLY changing Jasper from Natural Balance GF Sweet potato and Venison, to 4Health GF Beef and Potato. I am switching him very slowly because of his tummy issues. I am hoping this can be a new food for him that he can handle. Its been a week and a half and I am still only adding in a quarter of a cup new. So far so good.

Luna is currently on a bag of 4Health GF Beef and Potato. She has no problems being switched around. Next we will be using 4Health GF Turkey and Potato, and then their new Duck or Pork. After that we will be doing another bag of Earthborn.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Damon'sMom said:


> I currently am in the process of SLOWLY changing Jasper from Natural Balance GF Sweet potato and Venison, to 4Health GF Beef and Potato. I am switching him very slowly because of his tummy issues. I am hoping this can be a new food for him that he can handle. Its been a week and a half and I am still only adding in a quarter of a cup new. So far so good.
> 
> Luna is currently on a bag of 4Health GF Beef and Potato. She has no problems being switched around. Next we will be using 4Health GF Turkey and Potato, and then their new Duck or Pork. After that we will be doing another bag of Earthborn.


Just wondering if anyone knows the ash content for the 4Health formulas- we are on the Puppy food....


----------



## fourdogs (Feb 3, 2014)

Currently:
Cookie, 7 year old chihuahua: home cooked 100% from Dr. Strombeck's recipes
Jack, 10 mo poodle, Darby, 12 yr bichon, and Echo, 4 yr PWD all get 75% dry (PetGuard Lifespan) mixed with 25% home cooked.

This combination has been a big winner in our house. I've tried all kinds of kibble, dehydrated, raw, various formulas of home cooked and this combo has been working really well!
I also add yogurt to their AM meal and fish oil to their PM meal and digestive enzymes to both meals. Darby gets a joint supplement. 

Tummies are all good, after varying results from other foods (I fed Fromm for a very long time but never could get stools to be consistent). Itching, poor coats, cannon butt, vomiting were pretty common until this last month feeding this way. Phew!
Happy tummies, happy butts and happy mommy. I have to remind myself not to rotate and change things too much or we get terrible tummy issues (Jack and Echo mostly, have very touchy tummies). For variety, the home cooked proteins/rice/potato/veggies get rotated out. 

Remind me to stick with this if i start asking about other brands, I just end up messing tummies up.


----------



## Boleyn (Aug 25, 2008)

Fourdogs, which Fromm were you using? I do a similar kibble w/ homecooked, but want to try a different kibble now. Fromm Gold was one I was considering. Your baby in your icon is adorable!


----------



## fourdogs (Feb 3, 2014)

Thanks! That's Darby 

I was feeding Fromm 4star grain free varieties and rotating around. They did well except for inconstant stool on 2 of them- though they've both seemingly got sensitive tummies so I think it's just that their speschul. LOL


----------



## Hermes1 (Jan 3, 2014)

Transition almost complete to Canidae Pure Sea, from TOTW/High Prairie. So far so good


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

BernerMax said:


> Just wondering if anyone knows the ash content for the 4Health formulas- we are on the Puppy food....


 I have contacted them, around 3 weeks ago I believe. I have yet to hear back from them.


----------



## RoughCollie (Mar 7, 2011)

Aidan eats Orijen Adult and Six Fish. It is the only dog food he likes a lot.


----------



## pyrlover (Feb 5, 2014)

Nutro Natural Choice GF Lamb and Potato. My dog currently is recovering from chronic ear infections and minor ulcers- this is all I have found that works. We were feeding Acana and Orijen before.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Damon'sMom said:


> I have contacted them, around 3 weeks ago I believe. I have yet to hear back from them.


Ok thanks!
I mixed some wellness core puppy into their 4h and its upsetting their tummy - I think cause its chicken not lamb (they dont seem to have any tummy trouble switching bet diff brands of lamb and rice)...


----------



## Yellowsnow (Feb 5, 2014)

Eagle Pack Power.


----------



## River Amore (Feb 7, 2014)

Victor Grainfree Salmon kibble for my paps and my sister's Cresteds and Wellness Simple Turkey kibble and canned for River.


----------



## Masterjedi688 (Apr 27, 2009)

I've been feeding Natural Balance's Alpha Chicken meal, Turkey and Duck formula.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

This morning they had raw pigs feet!


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

KodiBarracuda said:


> At this exact moment, 4health lamb and rice. After this bag I will probably feed totw lamb formula. I get 4health when I can get it, but I don't have a tsc within 2 hours of me. On the rare times I make it to a city with a tsc I make sure to buy some, but it's only once every 6 months if I'm lucky. I can spend $30 on 4health plus $20 gas for the round trip (and be 4 hours total traveling time plus time being in the city), or I could spend 50 locally for totw and a 10 min round trip commute.


 I can relate, however I am blessed to have a TSC on my commute to work into the city once a week, so depending on the time ( I drive in late at night but come back in the AM) I can usu make it during their business hours, I wish they had better goat and chicken feed!


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

BernerMax said:


> This morning they had raw pigs feet!


Merlin had a pig tail last night! He gets another tonight.


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

Update!

We are still working on the bag of Nutrisca. Man, having a 15lb dog makes it tough to get through 28lbs of food. But I was at K9 Specialties with a friend the other day and found a really well priced bag of Annamet Ultra! Yeee 32% protein! I dunno when I will start feeding it because it's taking forever to finish this bag but I'm sure Merlin will enjoy it. 

Idk if I will start potential Corgi!Puppy will start on Annanet or if I will go for a puppy food first. 

Anyone else feeding something fun?


----------



## MarieLovesChis (Mar 21, 2014)

Man, I have so many open bags of food I don't know what to do with lol since my dog didn't do good on them.

I was feeding Annamaet Manitok but something in it was triggering severe itching and red feet on my dog, so I have an open bag of that. Then I was feeding Back To Basics Pork but now that I've had to cut back her food, it's much to high in calories to cut it back to the amount of calories she needs. She acts like she's dieing of starvation which isn't the norm for her.

Now I'm finishing off a bag of Nature's Logic while switching to Farmina. All is well on Farmina so I think I finally found "the food" for her 

Oh, I also feed a variety of canned foods with her kibble. Right now it's Petkind "That's It" wet food. I use Instinct cans a lot too. I'm thinking of replacing some canned foods though with dehydrated like Grandma Lucy's or Honest Kitchen. We'll see how that goes lol.


----------



## Masterjedi688 (Apr 27, 2009)

MarieLovesChis said:


> Man, I have so many open bags of food I don't know what to do with lol since my dog didn't do good on them.
> 
> I was feeding Annamaet Manitok but something in it was triggering severe itching and red feet on my dog, so I have an open bag of that. Then I was feeding Back To Basics Pork but now that I've had to cut back her food, it's much to high in calories to cut it back to the amount of calories she needs. She acts like she's dieing of starvation which isn't the norm for her.
> 
> ...




Those leftover bags of dog food can be donated to your local animal shelter.


----------



## Masterjedi688 (Apr 27, 2009)

I stopped feeding my dog Natural Balance Alpha chicken, turkey meal and duck formula because he put on a tiny bit too much weight, so I switched him to Natural Balance FAT DOGS LOLOLOL. He's doing great on it.


----------



## MarieLovesChis (Mar 21, 2014)

Masterjedi688 said:


> Those leftover bags of dog food can be donated to your local animal shelter.


If only my local shelters excepted open food...


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

the last of the acana 6 fish then straight into raw turkey and chicken


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Updating from the last time I posted, since I fully switched Sydney's food.

She's now eating Evanger's dry dog food, meat medley with rabbit. Next we're going to try the Meat medley with chicken. I also mix a little bit of the Fromm shredded pork or shredded chicken. She's doing great on it and seems much more enthusiastic about her food than she did on Taste of the Wild.


----------



## Chichan (Apr 1, 2014)

I feed Chico Royal Canin for Chihuahua puppies.


----------



## w8ing4rain (Sep 4, 2008)

Solid Gold wee bits


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Right now we need grain free, but the one dog that needs it is getting up there in years, so we wouldn't mind going with a grain inclusive food if we need to (if it becomes a price issue) I read the back of a bag of canidae and there didn't seem like anything bad in there, what do you guys think of canidae?


----------



## w8ing4rain (Sep 4, 2008)

Tried Canidae once but Dixie refused to eat it.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

w8ing4rain said:


> Tried Canidae once but Dixie refused to eat it.


Yeah that's the pisser when changing foods, I might just stay with what I am feeding because they all like it and all of them do well on it.


----------



## yooper_at_heart (Aug 23, 2006)

Jasper is finishing off a bag of Merrick Beef and Sweet Potato and Farmina came today so we'll try that next.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Masterjedi688 said:


> Those leftover bags of dog food can be donated to your local animal shelter.


That's whatbincan with my old cans of TOTW


----------



## Benjismom (May 19, 2013)

I have been feeding low fat Annamaet but my bichon seems to itch more on it--I took him off for 2 weeks and he is not as itchy. There low fat is a 2 source protein, chicken duck and herring. Can someone tell me in as few words as possible why this Farmina is so highly respected and liked? I am thinking of ordering. Thanks.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Nature's Domain Turkey. They were on Salmon but Freyja wasn't doing well. She is hit or miss right now so I don't know what we will do. Remus is itchy again so... I may need to switch back to Salmon for the rest of the pack, it may be time of the year though.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Had bad experience (adolescent pup was hungry all the time poor coat, started eating our chickens) on second tier foods- I blame Diamond but also we had Natures Domain in the mix.... Now on Merrick and some last bag of Solid gold Hund n flocken puppy..... Much better I have to say..


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

How much is Farmina, and for the biggest bag? Anyone know?

UCK $75 for a 26 lb bag? No way. 

rip off better off feeding raw, feeding steak from Safeway..... (we have 300 lbs of dog to feed!)....


----------



## MarieLovesChis (Mar 21, 2014)

BernerMax said:


> How much is Farmina, and for the biggest bag? Anyone know?
> 
> UCK $75 for a 26 lb bag? No way.
> 
> rip off better off feeding raw, feeding steak from Safeway..... (we have 300 lbs of dog to feed!)....


Sure if you feel like buying the most expensive flavor which is totally unnecessary in my opinion lol. To each their own.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

BernerMax said:


> Had bad experience (adolescent pup was hungry all the time poor coat, started eating our chickens) on second tier foods- I blame Diamond but also we had Natures Domain in the mix.... Now on Merrick and some last bag of Solid gold Hund n flocken puppy..... Much better I have to say..


Nature's Domain is made by Diamond.

We just finished transitioning on to Horizon Legacy fish formula. It has been really great so far (but its only been a week). Snowball loves it and his poops are even smaller than they were before.

I think a lot of dogs might get itchy during this time of year... snow mould is in the air, other types of pollen, seasonal shedding is starting, etc.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

BernerMax said:


> Had bad experience (adolescent pup was hungry all the time poor coat, started eating our chickens) on second tier foods- I blame Diamond but also we had Natures Domain in the mix.... Now on Merrick and some last bag of Solid gold Hund n flocken puppy..... Much better I have to say..


I love Merrick too, we are feeding the chicken/sweet potato. I know fat some people don't like them but I have always hD good luck with them.


----------



## TheOtherCorgi (Sep 18, 2013)

I've changed foods alot here recently. 

I started off feeding Fromm's. But, I don't know if the dogs developed an allergy or something changed, but the dogs stopped doing as well on it.

I thought about doing Orijen, but ended up not doing that, either. 

I ended up going with Wellness CORE and just rotating the Ocean with the regular formula and the dogs are doing really well on it. Plus, if you go to amazon and you have amazon prime, you get it for about $55.00 a bag shipped for free to your house where as with Fromm's I was paying about $79.00 a bag. 

CORE is a 6 star food on DogFoodAnalysis, but it's not a food I would feed to a puppy. 

Anyway, so I supplement with Grizzly Salmon Oil and Nupro and the shedding has come grinding to a halt. Coats are looking better. Stools are looking better. 

I'm pretty happy with Wellness in combination with the suppelements. 

Until I see a need to change, I'll probably stick with what we're doing.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Been feeding Annamaet lean lately and really like it! The dogs are eating it like crazy.

I've also upped the amount of raw to about 50% of their diet too.


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

Laurelin said:


> Been feeding Annamaet lean lately and really like it! The dogs are eating it like crazy.
> 
> I've also upped the amount of raw to about 50% of their diet too.


I've been thinking about that kibble. Buffy put on some weight over the winter, due to our crappy weather and also her ACL injury/surgery/recovery. She's been down to 3/4 cup of food per day (I'd like her to be 32-34 lbs.) for more than a month, and we're out walking/running more, but she still seems to be carrying the extra pounds, which is so bad for her knees. Online calorie counters recommend 1 1/4 cup of her food for her with low activity, but the reduction doesn't seem to be helping at all. She gets some small treats, but not many.

She's been on a chicken-free formula (Annamaet Option) and she does so well on it, so I'm reluctant to change. I don't think she has any chicken allergies, and don't restrict it otherwise, I just liked the ingredients better than the other basic formulas.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Mia is a pugster and needs to not be with her knees and trachea issues. It's rough. I've found finding a lower kcal kibble has helped as well as adding in more raw. Raw seems to slim her out pretty good. She was on a 450 kcal/cup before. We tried Wellness reduced fat and they were not huge fans for long. The Fromm Gold weight management was a total flop.

The downside is that Summer eats a LOT of the Annamaet Lean. She has always just had a very fast metabolism and she will scarf down everything fast. Summer eats almost twice as much as Mia and I don't get it.


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

Well, I just bought a 20 lb. bag of Option, which lasts 7-8 weeks, so I'll have some time to think about it. Hopefully by then it won't be an issue.


----------



## pinksand (Dec 11, 2013)

PureMutt said:


> Dr. Tim's also made my dog's still smaller and much much firmer.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I switched Charlie from Blue Buffalo Puppy to Dr. Tim's All Life Stages a couple months ago and I definitely noticed a decrease in stool size and firmness. However, his skin was dry and itchy and they don't sell Dr. Tim's anywhere locally (I'd purchased it on Chewy) so when I ran out I just switched to TOTW Pacific Stream Puppy. They sell TOTW at a store down the street from me so it was more convenient, however I have noticed an increase in stool size and haven't noticed an improvement in his skin. His dry skin may be unrelated to diet though. I rub olive oil in his skin after he gets a bath but he gets wet on rainy days and I think that dries out his skin. He also gets eggs, pumpkin, and greek yogurt with live cultures mixed into his food. He had horrible gas as a puppy on Blue Buffalo and tended to get the runs or vomit now and then so I started adding the yogurt which did seem to help with the gas. He's done great on both Dr. Tims and TOTW in that department, but it may also be his body maturing.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

I am getting low on the merricks (thanx guys for the info)- having trouble getting it on sale ( I like the grain inclusive formula- also, no chicken).... I am trying not to pay more than $50 for a 30lb bag.... might have to go back to 4H puppy (lamb)...

Although, I guess I could feed the them fryer chickens (3- 4lb birds ) they range around 88cents to 1.19/ lb, which if you think about it, is human grade and cheaper than these premium brands, then I could afford to feed some thing like Orijen on the side....

(dog 1= 75lbs but she wont eat raw, which is funny she came from a kennel that was fed entirely raw, with goats milk on the side
dog 2= 130lbs- he will eat anything, and everything
dog 3= 90 lb adolescent, pickier but loves raw...)....

dog #1 doesnt do chicken, but she doesnt eat raw so that would work for the other two dogs..


----------



## Losech (Apr 5, 2011)

Now that EVO has screwed me over with their ingredient change...

Diamond Naturals Extreme Athlete as a base, with bone-in raw chicken, beef heart and liver, raw eggs, various organic veggies/greens (I work on a farm, get the extras/rejects), rice/oat mash, raw goat and cows milk, and fish oil. The dogs are getting fresh lamb (had a tragedy on the farm) for a few days.

This is for 5 dogs.
25lb Shiba Inu
46-50lb Border Collie x Labrador Retriever mixes (2)
38lb Hokkaido Ken
Kai Ken puppy (can't remember how much he weighs)


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

I had to put a stop to Merlin's raw. He keeps puking up any bone I give him. What gives?! He goes through the turkey necks, pig's tails, and pork neck bones no problem but then pukes them up in the middle of the night. I'm going to dethaw some gizzards and chicken hearts tonight and start feeding those again now that I'm back from vacation though. Yay for raw!

So he is a kibble only guy right now.


----------



## Losech (Apr 5, 2011)

RabbleFox said:


> I had to put a stop to Merlin's raw. He keeps puking up any bone I give him. What gives?! He goes through the turkey necks, pig's tails, and pork neck bones no problem but then pukes them up in the middle of the night.


My Kai pup has done that two nights in a row. I'm going to feed him raw lamb with bone again today, but if he barfs the bones up in the middle of the night again, he's not getting anymore bone-in meat for the time being.


----------



## Yellowsnow (Feb 5, 2014)

RabbleFox said:


> Update!
> 
> We are still working on the bag of Nutrisca. Man, having a 15lb dog makes it tough to get through 28lbs of food. But I was at K9 Specialties with a friend the other day and found a really well priced bag of Annamet Ultra! Yeee 32% protein! I dunno when I will start feeding it because it's taking forever to finish this bag but I'm sure Merlin will enjoy it.
> 
> ...


Annamaet is a good company with some really good foods, but why does your dog need 32% protein? 

Why does feeding a dog need to be "Fun?"


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Yellowsnow said:


> Annamaet is a good company with some really good foods, but why does your dog need 32% protein?
> 
> Why does feeding a dog need to be "Fun?"


Why not fun? If it is healthy and affordable, why not make it fun? 

My dogs do well on higher protein. My vet approves of the higher protein. For a very similar price to "average" food, I can give a higher protein food and the dogs have nicer coats, are lean and fit on the same calories as a more carb heavy food, etc. Most recent food for the past few bags has been 32% protein and 25% fat and they look great. Good price on the food, good results for the dogs, vet approved. Not seeing the downside here.


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

Yellowsnow said:


> Annamaet is a good company with some really good foods, but why does your dog need 32% protein?
> 
> Why does feeding a dog need to be "Fun?"


Maybe I'm crazy (I know I'm kooky) but I find food rotation fun. I like to make every aspect of my relationship with Merlin fun. Including mealtimes. 

Is there something wrong with 32% protein? Merlin is highly active on a day to day basis. He is kept really, really lean with exercise, good food, and portion control. I always thought high protein content was a good option for him.


----------



## MarieLovesChis (Mar 21, 2014)

Yellowsnow said:


> Annamaet is a good company with some really good foods, but why does your dog need 32% protein?
> 
> Why does feeding a dog need to be "Fun?"


My dog finds feeding time pretty fun. She usually has no idea what's going to be in her bowl next, just that it's yummy. I like seeing her so excited when she knows it's meal time. Makes me smile.

As for protein, what's wrong with someone feeding 32%? That really isn't anywhere near being "high". My inactive Chihuahua does best on mid level protein percentage. She's currently on a 30% protein dry food and doing the best on it than any other food I've tried... The wet food I use is pretty high protein.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Yellowsnow said:


> Annamaet is a good company with some really good foods, but why does your dog need 32% protein?
> 
> Why does feeding a dog need to be "Fun?"


Why shouldn't it be fun?


----------



## Yellowsnow (Feb 5, 2014)

RabbleFox said:


> Maybe I'm crazy (I know I'm kooky) but I find food rotation fun. I like to make every aspect of my relationship with Merlin fun. Including mealtimes.
> 
> Is there something wrong with 32% protein? Merlin is highly active on a day to day basis. He is kept really, really lean with exercise, good food, and portion control. I always thought high protein content was a good option for him.


There is nothing wrong with feeding high protein to active dogs. I feed a 30/20 food. I was just asking out of curiosity. I've never met anyone with a small dog to feed such high protein outside of working Beagles.


----------



## Yellowsnow (Feb 5, 2014)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> Why shouldn't it be fun?


Never said it shouldn't. I just never found feeding the dogs to be fun. Find their bowls and fill them. Put them down; dogs eat. Exciting!!!


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

Yellowsnow said:


> There is nothing wrong with feeding high protein to active dogs. I feed a 30/20 food. I was just asking out of curiosity. I've never met anyone with a small dog to feed such high protein outside of working Beagles.


He's extremely active. Between walking and hiking and coming to work (doggy daycare) with me, he does splendidly on a high protein food.

I also hardly ever just put it in the bowl. His meals are training treats or in a food toy or he eats raw. All kinds of fun.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Yellowsnow said:


> I've never met anyone with a small dog to feed such high protein outside of working Beagles.


Well in fairness there are some danged active little dogs around these parts (of the internet). Lots and lots of hiking, running, swimming, agility, dogs here amongst the tiny crowd.

We're feeding Wellness Core again right now, coming off of 4Health Duck and Potato. Canned this month is Merrick's 98% Chicken, with Ziwipeak dehydrated venison and some raw. I think I've JUST ABOUT got everybody where I want them weight wise. Jack could gain another pound without hurting my feelings but probably won't. Because 'a pound below where I'd like him' is as good as I've ever seen him get.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I like to stay around 28-34%protein. They just seem to do best with the medium-high.

Summer's eye is watering like crazy- the one she injured a few years ago. It always waters some but it's worse these last few weeks. Trying to decide if it's just spring weather or the food change.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Laurelin said:


> The Fromm Gold weight management was a total flop.


Did they not do well on it, or did they not like it? Pip gains weight SO easily and he is doing well on the Wellness Core Reduced Fat, but it's so dang expensive I've been looking around at other brands.


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

CptJack said:


> Well in fairness there are some danged active little dogs around these parts (of the internet). Lots and lots of hiking, running, swimming, agility, dogs here amongst the tiny crowd.
> 
> We're feeding Wellness Core again right now, coming off of 4Health Duck and Potato. Canned this month is Merrick's 98% Chicken, with Ziwipeak dehydrated venison and some raw. I think I've JUST ABOUT got everybody where I want them weight wise. Jack could gain another pound without hurting my feelings but probably won't. Because 'a pound below where I'd like him' is as good as I've ever seen him get.


How much does Jack weigh? What's his ideal weight? What about Frost? I'm curious! Mer is smaller than both of yours if I recall properly. I keep Merlin pretty lean at 15.5lbs but it can creep up to 17 or so if I let him get pudgy (aka pet weight).


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

RabbleFox said:


> How much does Jack weigh? What's his ideal weight? What about Frost? I'm curious! Mer is smaller than both of yours if I recall properly. I keep Merlin pretty lean at 15.5lbs but it can creep up to 17 or so if I let him get pudgy (aka pet weight).



Jack weighs 24lbs, often drops to 23, and I'm happiest on the rare occasion he's 25. But it's all danged close (he's 18" dead on at the withers). Frost is 15.5 at the withers, weighs 19lbs and is just about perfect there. Muscle-y chest, shoulders and thighs, but with a couple of ribs visible and shadows of more when he's moving and turning right for him there. That's Jack's 24.5/25, but he's almost always a tiny bit lower. He's less stocky than Frost all around, though.


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

CptJack said:


> Jack weighs 24lbs, often drops to 23, and I'm happiest on the rare occasion he's 25. But it's all danged close (he's 18" dead on at the withers). Frost is 15.5 at the withers, weighs 19lbs and is just about perfect there. Muscle-y chest, shoulders and thighs, but with a couple of ribs visible and shadows of more when he's moving and turning right for him there. That's Jack's 24.5/25, but he's almost always a tiny bit lower. He's less stocky than Frost all around, though.


Ack! Yours are huge compared to Merlin. He's a pipsqueak! Haha, I won't tell him though. He thinks he the king of the world, regardless of size. I dunno his official height but I would guess him at 12 or 13". I always guess high though. Mer is definitely at the low end of the standard, I keep him lean and as in shape as possible. 

My mom let him get pudgy over vacation though. All rest and extra rations (she says: "He looks so skinny and is always hungry!") makes for a fat Rattie. 

Merlin jumped back on the raw bandwagon with chicken gizzards and a tiny bit of liver for dinner tonight. Frozen solid to make him take his time and to clean his teeth a bit. I think he prefers his raw frozen actually. Yesterday when I was portioning everything out, he seemed repulsed by the fridge-temp meat. Took him ages to eat because he was just picking at it. Tonight's supper he got right to business, however. What a weirdo. 

I've one more pig tail but my carpet doesn't need more bone puke right now.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

RabbleFox said:


> Ack! Yours are huge compared to Merlin. He's a pipsqueak! Haha, I won't tell him though. He thinks he the king of the world, regardless of size. I dunno his official height but I would guess him at 12 or 13". I always guess high though. Mer is definitely at the low end of the standard, I keep him lean and as in shape as possible.


Yeah, Jack is at the very, very tiptop of the standard, and Frost is pretty solidly in the middle of the standard-standard. 12-13 would probably put Mer in the miniature, but the top end of THAT. 

But yeah, my guys are big 'uns.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

sassafras said:


> Did they not do well on it, or did they not like it? Pip gains weight SO easily and he is doing well on the Wellness Core Reduced Fat, but it's so dang expensive I've been looking around at other brands.


Have you looked at Annamaet Lean?


----------



## Benjismom (May 19, 2013)

I have used and presently use Annamaet Lean, It is 7% fat however it does have a multi proteins, chicken duck and herring. The ash is very low. Annamaet makes a good quality dog food. I am from Pa so I am close to where they make it in Sellersville I believe.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Yellowsnow said:


> Never said it shouldn't. I just never found feeding the dogs to be fun. Find their bowls and fill them. Put them down; dogs eat. Exciting!!!


LOL I meant fun for them, not me LOL. Mine eat once a day at night, and I do enjoy the act of making the food (one gets home made "wet" food in hers because she is kind of a hard keeper). Just like I enjoy giving them raw bones and other treats, it makes them happy, so it makes me happy 

FWIW I know a lot of people in the dog sports world with small dogs who have to feed high protein / high calorie foods because their dogs are "high octane". I have a "small" dog (a jack Russell) and even still, at almost 15 he eats high protein grain free food.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

sassafras said:


> Did they not do well on it, or did they not like it? Pip gains weight SO easily and he is doing well on the Wellness Core Reduced Fat, but it's so dang expensive I've been looking around at other brands.


They didn't like it and refused to eat it to the point that I gave up. I have never seen them both refuse a kibble like that.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

InkedMarie said:


> Have you looked at Annamaet Lean?


I have, the only thing I don't like about it is that I can't get it locally and have to have it shipped. And let's just say I'm not always a good planner-ahead, so I foresee out-of-food-oh-crap moments in my future. (I know you can do the auto-ship thing, so I may end up doing that if I try it and they like it.)



Laurelin said:


> They didn't like it and refused to eat it to the point that I gave up. I have never seen them both refuse a kibble like that.


Oh, boo. But thanks.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

I also have a guy who gains weight very easily ... he was WAY too fat when I first adopted him (he was in a foster home, no less) I never feed reduced fat foods, most are full of fillers (even the good ones) and low on protein. so I just fed him less of the high protein food I was feeding and made sure he got his exercise. 

I have four dogs here and I need them to all eat the same thing LOL.


----------



## Benjismom (May 19, 2013)

ownedbyACD, Annamaet low fat is 30% protein. 7% fat. I would not consider that low protein for a low fat food. it received 5 stars from dog food advisor if that really counts for anything. Not sure about the carbs in it? I cannot figure out all of that--when he lost weight nearly 2 pounds it was due to my own cooking and now I have him on that more for weight management.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> I also have a guy who gains weight very easily ... he was WAY too fat when I first adopted him (he was in a foster home, no less) I never feed reduced fat foods, most are full of fillers (even the good ones) and low on protein. so I just fed him less of the high protein food I was feeding and made sure he got his exercise.


LOL yes I understand the concept of calories in and calories out. Someday maybe you will have a dog with such a low metabolism that you would have to feed him an infinitesimal, unsatisfying amount of a regular food to maintain a healthy weight (while going hiking with him 3-4 times a week for 45 minutes at a time). Oh and who also gets sick on raw, so that's out. And yes, he has had his thyroid tested, multiple times in multiple different ways. And on that day, maybe you won't hand-wave away other people's situations with "feed less and exercise." 

And yes, many weight loss foods reduce protein, but if you take the time to read the labels of the reduced fat foods we've actually been discussing here (Wellness Core Reduced Fat, Fromm's Gold Weight Management, and Annamaet Lean), they DO maintain higher protein levels and reduce.... the fat. And yes, some of them have increased "fillers" (eg, fiber) so dogs feel full and can still eat enough to feel satisfied... not a dirty sin in my mind.


----------



## MarieLovesChis (Mar 21, 2014)

I have a dog with an extremely low metabolism. If I feed her kibble, she can only eat 1 ounce of it, otherwise she won't continue to lose weight. This amount equals just a little over 1/4 cup a day. This is for a dog who should weigh a little under 8 pounds. So I know all about how frustrating it is to have to feed such ridiculously small amounts of food that doesn't satisify the dog.

I still don't believe weight loss food is necessary, and learned low fat is a horrible idea for my dog. Even though she could eat a tiny bit more of the average low fat foods, she acted even more like she was starving because higher fat keeps her feeling fuller longer. My solution for her was to find a food with a good amount of protein and fat that doesn't have a high amount of calories per cup. She also gets wet food added since she can eat so much more wet food for the same amount of calories. She is now eating a small amount food, losing weight, and satisfied while doing it.

If a low fat food works for you, then great. I'm not saying low fat foods are bad, just that they are not necessary and the only choice for a dog with a low metabolism. There are plenty of different ways to adjust the dog's diet for weight loss. Plus the "good" low fat foods like Annamaet and Wellness have potato. That's a no go for us!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

sassafras said:


> I have, the only thing I don't like about it is that I can't get it locally and have to have it shipped. And let's just say I'm not always a good planner-ahead, so I foresee out-of-food-oh-crap moments in my future. (I know you can do the auto-ship thing, so I may end up doing that if I try it and they like it.)
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, boo. But thanks.


Mine really really like the Annamaet Lean. I wanted to avoid it since I'd have to ship it but they're eating it so much better than the other lower calorie kibbles. Though Summer doesn't need a 'lean' kibble.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Yes Annamaet Lean is pretty high protein. IIRC Fromm Weight Management is lower- around 26%? I can't remember off the top of my head. Wellness Core reduced fat is pretty high protein too.

Mia gets fat super easily. Super super easy. And she can't exercise too much during warmer weather months due to health issues. And she needs to be kept lean because of said health issues. And she pukes without getting a certain amount of kibble (size wise). At some point you just have to do what works for your dog.

I am looking at foods by kcal/cup vs reduced fat. Most foods I've fed/would feed are in the 450+ kcal/cup range. It's just too much for mia. Annamaet lean is around 350/cup

ETA; Farmina grain inclusives are around 370-380 kcal/cup. May be worth looking into. I just was looking at it. I can't decide if the annamaet or the weather is making the tearing up worse.


----------



## MarieLovesChis (Mar 21, 2014)

Laurelin said:


> And she pukes without getting a certain amount of kibble (size wise).


Ugh Onyx has this problem too. I know I need to up her food when she throws up some nasty foamy stomach acid in the morning.

Currently I'm using the grain inclusive Farmina and it's working out great for us. Onyx loves it, she hasn't puked up any bile recently, and she's lost 4 ounces since she's been on it. I like that it has added L-carnatine too since that's supposed to help burn fat, seems like only specific weight loss foods ever include this. She seems a lot more satisfied on this food than she was on the low fat Nature's Logic formula I was using. On that, she was scavenging badly and resorted to trying to snatch food from people. Best of all? No potatoes in the Farmina lol so I'm happy.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

May try that once I get through this food. My guys seem to do better on grain inclusive vs potato foods (though it's marginal)


----------



## MarieLovesChis (Mar 21, 2014)

I've been feeding grain free for three years and have found Onyx has always done her best on grain inclusive. Since most grain frees have potato, it's easier for us to just try grain inclusive. Not sure if she's truly allergic or just has some intolerance, but she gets soo itchy on potato. She chews up her paws which are white, so they turn all pink. She also tears up her ears.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Sass, keep in mind that Chewy is great: if you order it and it doesn't work, you can easily call & return it. Chances are they'll tell you to donate it. Changing or canceling autoship, if you do it, is done by you on their site or a phone call. I say Chewy only because of their return policy.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

sassafras said:


> LOL yes I understand the concept of calories in and calories out. Someday maybe you will have a dog with such a low metabolism that you would have to feed him an infinitesimal, unsatisfying amount of a regular food to maintain a healthy weight (while going hiking with him 3-4 times a week for 45 minutes at a time). Oh and who also gets sick on raw, so that's out. And yes, he has had his thyroid tested, multiple times in multiple different ways. And on that day, maybe you won't hand-wave away other people's situations with "feed less and exercise."


Hey you just described Berner Max. Am at an impasse with him. with my schedule and animal load, my 3 need to eat the same thing and he is stuck at about 15lbs overweight....
One of the 3 doesnt do well (itchy) on chicken so thats out....


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

sassafras said:


> LOL yes I understand the concept of calories in and calories out. Someday maybe you will have a dog with such a low metabolism that you would have to feed him an infinitesimal, unsatisfying amount of a regular food to maintain a healthy weight (while going hiking with him 3-4 times a week for 45 minutes at a time). Oh and who also gets sick on raw, so that's out. And yes, he has had his thyroid tested, multiple times in multiple different ways. And on that day, maybe you won't hand-wave away other people's situations with "feed less and exercise."
> 
> And yes, many weight loss foods reduce protein, but if you take the time to read the labels of the reduced fat foods we've actually been discussing here (Wellness Core Reduced Fat, Fromm's Gold Weight Management, and Annamaet Lean), they DO maintain higher protein levels and reduce.... the fat. And yes, some of them have increased "fillers" (eg, fiber) so dogs feel full and can still eat enough to feel satisfied... not a dirty sin in my mind.


Buddy IMO gets an infinitesimal (to me that is) amount of food (a cup and a half a day, once a day), along with the other easy keeper we have here, but I have four dogs here, all with slightly different needs, I have two that would die on anything under 400 cals/cup and two who have to be fed very little on foods with 400 cals or over. So ... since I cant afford to feed two different types of food, the easy keepers are just going to have to deal with an infinitesimal amount of food.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> Buddy IMO gets an infinitesimal (to me that is) amount of food (a cup and a half a day, once a day), along with the other easy keeper we have here, but I have four dogs here, all with slightly different needs, I have two that would die on anything under 400 cals/cup and two who have to be fed very little on foods with 400 cals or over. So ... since I cant afford to feed two different types of food, the easy keepers are just going to have to deal with an infinitesimal amount of food.


If I fed Pip regular dog food, he would get about a half a cup, maybe 3/4 cup a day total. For a 60+# dog. I'll stick with my evil filler-filled food that he can actually have a meal he noticed eating, thanks. :/


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> Buddy IMO gets an infinitesimal (to me that is) amount of food (a cup and a half a day, once a day), along with the other easy keeper we have here, but I have four dogs here, all with slightly different needs, I have two that would die on anything under 400 cals/cup and two who have to be fed very little on foods with 400 cals or over. So ... since I cant afford to feed two different types of food, the easy keepers are just going to have to deal with an infinitesimal amount of food.


1.5 cups is not a small amount of food.. How big are your ACDs! I mean, I know ACDs are highly active, but that seems ridiculous. Even at the shelter, a 30-40lb dog normally gets 1 - 1.5 cups of RC adult depending on age and weigh-ins.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

sassafras said:


> If I fed Pip regular dog food, he would get about a half a cup, maybe 3/4 cup a day total. For a 60+# dog. I'll stick with my evil filler-filled food that he can actually have a meal he noticed eating, thanks. :/


Your lucky you can do that, I can't.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

gingerkid said:


> 1.5 cups is not a small amount of food.. How big are your ACDs! I mean, I know ACDs are highly active, but that seems ridiculous. Even at the shelter, a 30-40lb dog normally gets 1 - 1.5 cups of RC adult depending on age and weigh-ins.


Yeaaaah, cup and a half is a lot of food, to be honest. Thud only gets 2.5 and he's at LEAST twice the weight of an ACD - and a teenaged intact male. 

Kylie. Kylie gets a tiny amount of food. As in < 1/8th of a cup. Well, did before I started feeding her almost exclusively raw so she could have some bulk and not be starved all the time. And frankly I would have started going down in quality before I let her continue to live on that. She exercises like a demon (obviously), but her metabolism is slow as heck and she gets fat if you look at her cross-eyed. She's worse at packing on weight than bug is, but s he sitll needs to eat. 

Blood sugar is a thing. And so is what's already been mentioned: puking up bile because her stomach's empty.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> Your lucky you can do that, I can't.



Ok, well. I'm not trying to tell you how to feed YOUR dog, I'm explaining what and why I feed MY dog and why it's not as simple as "feed less and exercise" for him. I'm frankly puzzled why we are even having this conversation, lol.


----------



## MarieLovesChis (Mar 21, 2014)

CptJack said:


> Yeaaaah, cup and a half is a lot of food, to be honest. Thud only gets 2.5 and he's at LEAST twice the weight of an ACD.
> 
> Kylie. Kylie gets a tiny amount of food. As in < 1/8th of a cup. Well, did before I started feeding her almost exclusively raw so she could have some bulk and not be starved all the time. And frankly I would have started going down in quality before I let her continue to live on that. She exercises like a demon (obviously), but her metabolism is slow as heck and she gets fat if you look at her cross-eyed. She's worse at packing on weight than bug is, but s he sitll needs to eat.
> 
> Blood sugar is a thing. And so is what's already been mentioned: puking up bile because her stomach's empty.


Holy crap, that's a tiny amount of food lol. How much does your dog weigh that would get 1/8th cup?

Onyx needs tiny amounts of food as her metabolism is slow, or I should say non existent haha. To make it worse, it's harder than heck to give her adequate amounts of exercise. I live in the city, no park close enough to walk to and she has luxating patellas in both knees. So I have to limit her walking time and I was told to try to avoid cement. Not really possible.

Curious to how many calories you guys feed your small dogs? Onyx is a little over 8 pounds and only gets 105 calories :\ I really want to increase that but she will gain.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

MarieLovesChis said:


> Holy crap, that's a tiny amount of food lol. How much does your dog weigh that would get 1/8th cup?
> 
> Onyx needs tiny amounts of food as her metabolism is slow, or I should say non existent haha. To make it worse, it's harder than heck to give her adequate amounts of exercise. I live in the city, no park close enough to walk to and she has luxating patellas in both knees. So I have to limit her walking time and I was told to try to avoid cement. Not really possible.
> 
> Curious to how many calories you guys feed your small dogs? Onyx is a little over 8 pounds and only gets 105 calories :\ I really want to increase that but she will gain.



13lbs is her ideal. She almost always weighs closer to 14. Her metabolism just doesn't exist from what I can tell. This is a dog that hikes for HOURS several times a week, does agility, fetches, tugs, swims, and is now my running parter to the tune of a couple of miles 3-4 times a week on top of it. It's really creepy and weird. I have no idea how many calories she gets, but eating exclusively raw or canned she's actually stopped gaining if you look at her funny. I suspect for her it's almost just an intolerance to carbs (is that even possible for dogs?). 

The others have enormously different food requirements to stay where they need to be. Like the 120lb mutt eats a whole cup more than the 25lb rat terrier, who eats 3 times as much as the 15lb Boston.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

gingerkid said:


> 1.5 cups is not a small amount of food.. How big are your ACDs! I mean, I know ACDs are highly active, but that seems ridiculous. Even at the shelter, a 30-40lb dog normally gets 1 - 1.5 cups of RC adult depending on age and weigh-ins.


Josefina is about 35lbs she gets 1 cup-1 1/2 cups in summer plus a satin ball with her food. she gets 2 cups in winter.

Buddy is about 65-70 lbs, he gets two servings of 3/4 cups (whatever that amounts to total, I am terrible with fractions LOL)

Yumi is the same size as Buddy and gets the same.

Bear is about 13lbs and gets 3/4 cup in summer and 1 cup in winter.


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

CptJack said:


> Yeaaaah, cup and a half is a lot of food, to be honest. Thud only gets 2.5 and he's at LEAST twice the weight of an ACD - and a teenaged intact male.


 Lucky. What do you feed?


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

CptJack said:


> I suspect for her it's almost just an intolerance to carbs (is that even possible for dogs?).


I think it's entirely possible that different individuals can metabolize different basic nutrients more or less efficiently. I had a guy who is waaaaay smarter than me explain biochemically how that could affect metabolism and essentially slow it down... and at the time it made perfect sense but I would never be able to explain it to that level again myself.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

sassafras said:


> I think it's entirely possible that different individuals can metabolize different basic nutrients more or less efficiently. I had a guy who is waaaaay smarter than me explain biochemically how that could affect metabolism and essentially slow it down... and at the time it made perfect sense but I would never be able to explain it to that level again myself.


I'm mostly just guessing theorizing, but if you're really good at getting nutrients/calories out of food, the body can slow its metabolism down because with a readily available food source it doesn't have to be as efficient at extracting the nutrients than if food was not readily available?


----------



## MarieLovesChis (Mar 21, 2014)

CptJack said:


> 13lbs is her ideal. She almost always weighs closer to 14. Her metabolism just doesn't exist from what I can tell. This is a dog that hikes for HOURS several times a week, does agility, fetches, tugs, swims, and is now my running parter to the tune of a couple of miles 3-4 times a week on top of it. It's really creepy and weird. I have no idea how many calories she gets, but eating exclusively raw or canned she's actually stopped gaining if you look at her funny. I suspect for her it's almost just an intolerance to carbs (is that even possible for dogs?).
> 
> The others have enormously different food requirements to stay where they need to be. Like the 120lb mutt eats a whole cup more than the 25lb rat terrier, who eats 3 times as much as the 15lb Boston.


Wow that's crazy that even with that amount of exercise and little food, she still has weight problems.

Not sure if spaying can slow the metabolism but I've had Onyx since she was a puppy and didn't spay her till she was three years old. In the first three years of her life she was free fed garbage food, got tons of treats every day, and ate all of my healthy left overs. And yet this dog was a lean active little machine. Just a few months after spaying and switching her two a controlled amount of higher quality foods, the weight issues started and she can't even look at a treat without gaining weight. 

Wondering if spaying slowed her metabolism down. Or completely ate it since it doesn't seem to exist anymore  I mentioned thyroid to the vet but he doesn't seem to think that would be the problem since she has been capable of losing some weight.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

gingerkid said:


> I'm mostly just guessing theorizing, but if you're really good at getting nutrients/calories out of food, the body can slow its metabolism down because with a readily available food source it doesn't have to be as efficient at extracting the nutrients than if food was not readily available?


God I wish I could remember the exact explanation, but it was something to do with mucking up the Krebs cycle, so actually biochemically altering metabolism. Supposedly one of the newest prescription weight loss foods supposedly can alter metabolism biochemically at that level as well but I haven't looked that much into the research yet, to be honest. 

Now it's going to pick at me all day that I can't remember, lol.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

MarieLovesChis said:


> Wow that's crazy that even with that amount of exercise and little food, she still has weight problems.
> 
> Not sure if spaying can slow the metabolism but I've had Onyx since she was a puppy and didn't spay her till she was three years old. In the first three years of her life she was free fed garbage food, got tons of treats every day, and ate all of my healthy left overs. And yet this dog was a lean active little machine. Just a few months after spaying and switching her two a controlled amount of higher quality foods, the weight issues started and she can't even look at a treat without gaining weight.
> 
> Wondering if spaying slowed her metabolism down. Or completely ate it since it doesn't seem to exist anymore  I mentioned thyroid to the vet but he doesn't seem to think that would be the problem since she has been capable of losing some weight.



Spaying definitely makes a difference. Kylie was spayed at 6 months and I knew it was going to, but I was pretty astonished by the amount of difference it made. Especially when compared to my intact males (who are admittedly males). Frustrating.

Though to be fair, she gets more food now. The other dogs eat kibble. She eats canned and raw. If nothing else both contain enough water to let her eat more and not be starved AND fat at the same time.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

BubbaMoose said:


> Lucky. What do you feed?


Wellness Core + Merrick's Before the Grain in varying flavors is my basic. I rotate around some with various brands. I think the last thing actually in my rotation was Nutrisource grain free. When I'm on something like 4-Health or some other brands his 2.5 goes up by a cup, cup and a half or so. He sometimes gets 4 cups but... that's pretty rare. (The canned food is 1 can, split between ALL the dogs, though, with Kylie getting a solid quarter of the can. The rest just gets mixed into kibble as a topper/flavor agent)



sassafras said:


> I think it's entirely possible that different individuals can metabolize different basic nutrients more or less efficiently. I had a guy who is waaaaay smarter than me explain biochemically how that could affect metabolism and essentially slow it down... and at the time it made perfect sense but I would never be able to explain it to that level again myself.


Hey, at this point I'm interested and curious but mostly just relieved to have my little crack-pot thought validated on some level and to be able to feed the dog something that doesn't mean she's left starved OR fat.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Mia does best on straight raw too. She keeps a lot leaner that way. But I just am not confident in my ability to balance it and get enough red meat in it.

I'm trying to move her over to full raw though. Right now she's about 50/50 and Summer too surprisingly. Summer used to refuse all raw.

My other problem is that I could do about half premade and that would work EXCEPT that they won't eat it regularly. They much prefer real raw. I don't have any cheap sources of meat though. And no separate freezer either but hope to once I move.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Yeah, individual metabolism is funny. Toby (85-ish pounds) is getting 2 cups a day to keep him at a good weight. So I was giving Penny (50-ish pounds)a bit less than he was getting, because she weighs 35 pounds less, she ought to eat less, right? But I was just brushing her and I think she's too skinny. . .hard to tell with so much fluff but she feels bonier than I prefer. So she's going to be eating MORE than Toby who is so much bigger than she is. Moose (110-ish pounds) is getting 4 cups, he seems a teeny bit chubby but is losing muscle mass. So I think he might need more protein, unless it's just from lack of exercise during the bad winter. I might up the exercise before switching foods. But ugh! No easy answers!


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

Seems like Buffy will be trying Annamaet Lean after all. I emailed the company to ask about the calories in the supplement I give her, and they offered to send me samples of their Lean and also regular adult formula, which has fewer calories per cup than Option.


----------



## yadalanhdogs (Apr 17, 2014)

All three of mine are currently on Fromm's new grain free lamb and lentil recipe. Cricket has allergies so I'm limited on what she can eat. Prior to trying out this new formula she was eating Zignature's Limited Ingredient Lamb. The boys get switched around on protein sources, but everyone stays on grain free around here.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

I have two dogs who, although aren't as extremely low on the metabolic scale as CaptJack 's or Sass's dog, but compared to Josefina they are. And I have a dog who is allergic to grains also.

So I have two "easy keepers", one "hard keeper" and one allergy-prone dog and I just don't have the money to feed two different kinds of food, so if the "easy keepers" have to eat a little less, then that's what we have to do.


----------



## MarieLovesChis (Mar 21, 2014)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> I have two dogs who, although aren't as extremely low on the metabolic scale as CaptJack 's or Sass's dog, but compared to Josefina they are. And I have a dog who is allergic to grains also.
> 
> So I have two "easy keepers", one "hard keeper" and one allergy-prone dog and I just don't have the money to feed two different kinds of food, so if the "easy keepers" have to eat a little less, then that's what we have to do.


I don't understand why what you can and can't afford to feed keeps popping up here. Seems a bit off topic.

Anyway, even if I couldn't afford to do it, I would absolutely have to come up with a way to afford it. Simply cutting back on a higher calorie food and giving a tiny amount isn't an option for my dog. She may not turn into a skeleton and die, but I would basically be nutritionally starving her. As in the amount of food she would eat wouldn't supply her with her daily need of vitamins/minerals etc. This is exactly why my vet told me to stop cutting her food back.

No one is beating up on you because you can't afford to switch your dog's food so I don't know why you keep throwing it out there. Guess you're lucky your dog's metabolism still exists then and you still have the option to feed less :\


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

MarieLovesChis said:


> I don't understand why what you can and can't afford to feed keeps popping up here. Seems a bit off topic.
> 
> Anyway, even if I couldn't afford to do it, I would absolutely have to come up with a way to afford it. Simply cutting back on a higher calorie food and giving a tiny amount isn't an option for my dog. She may not turn into a skeleton and die, but I would basically be nutritionally starving her. As in the amount of food she would eat wouldn't supply her with her daily need of vitamins/minerals etc. This is exactly why my vet told me to stop cutting her food back.
> 
> No one is beating up on you because you can't afford to switch your dog's food so I don't know why you keep throwing it out there. Guess you're lucky your dog's metabolism still exists then and you still have the option to feed less :\


Well I would feed premade Raw-- if I could afford it, but I cant so actually right now our crew is eating a bag of 4H puppy (the lamb and rice- I usu stick to beef, bison, or lamb and rice)....


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Been feeding Farmina since I was able to get my hands on it. We're still on our first 5.5lb bag but he's been eating the samples for a bit now. We've got the chicken, lamb and cod samples. Currently feeding Wild Boar but I don't think the 37% protein is necessary for him, even though he's pretty active. So next bigger bag will be their grain inclusive, plus he enjoys the Cod so much. Very smooth transition. We never even mixed with old food, and I'm often feeding Cod in AM, boar in PM, etc, no stomach upset.


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

I rotate every bag, so my toe rarely eat the same food for longer than a few weeks. They just finished an 11lb bag of blue freedom. I don't like blue, but I got the bag for free. I think I'm going to have to finally feed my two different foods. Axel is high energy, fast metabolism and can't keep weight on, Hallie can't keep weight off and could lose 2 lbs or so.


----------



## fourdogs (Feb 3, 2014)

My 4 lb chihuahua gets 1T dry kibble plus a spoonful of canned twice a day. Now THAT is a tiny amount! LOL

New foods:
Echo (pwd), Precise Foundation
Darby (bichon) Precise Senior
Jack (poodle) Ideal balance (not liking this... lots of poop!)
Cookie (chihuahua) Ideal Balance

And then everyone gets some canned of various brands. I'm about ready to stop feeding the canned along with once my supply is gone I currently have about 3 dozen cans. 

I fed the chi and the poodle Purina One Beyond prior to this and preferred how they did on that to this Ideal Balance, but I'm humoring a SD rep LOL.


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

We rotate between Orijin, Acana and Fromm. I've been noticing myself keeping more with Acana and Fromm, but I'm a few bags away from my free bag of Orijin so every now and then we do that. 

Mixed in with their kibble they get THK Love, along with a can of sardines, an egg, or chicken hearts and gizzards. 

In Kongs they usually get canned food along with a few hearty table spoons of usually PB but sometimes coconut butter. Sometimes I leave out the canned food and throw some full fat Greek yogurt in there with maybe a few chunks of banana because I'm nice.

So yeah, basically I'm broke.


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

*thread revival*

With the arrival of Puppy!Eren in the house, I have added delicious and nutritious Kirkland Puppy Food to my dog food collection. Corgis, being a dwarf breed, have a bit of a special diet. It's similar to that of a large breed puppy. Basically, you don't want their joints growing up too quickly.
Kirkland Puppy seemed to be the best fit, availability and budget-wise:
28% protein
17% fat
1.2% calcium
1% phosphorus
Apparently around 6 months I will have to switch things up again, possibly to a large breed puppy formula or all life stages formula.

Merlin is still enjoying the ginormous amount of Annamet Ultra that I bought earlier this year. It still has a smidge of Nutrisca Chicken/Chickpea mixed in there. If Eren doesn't finish his 40lbs of puppy food by 6 months, Merlin will polish that off, too. Yummy!

Due to lack of freezer space and roommates, I am feeding 0 raw right now. 

What you all feeding right now? Anything fun and exciting? Any suggestions for a large breed formula or corgi-appropriate food?


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Boone: 100% raw
Gemma: 100% canned Canidae Pure
Ginger: The Honest Kitchen in the morning
Kibble, Natures Logic venison, in the afternoon. I have half a bag left & am hoping to replace the kibble with raw.


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

I didn't reply when the thread was first started but I have been following along. We just started raw in January, had a brief stint back on kibble (Earthborn Holistic) for about 6 weeks due to vacations and the dogs staying with different family members. They are both 100% back on raw again and we will be getting some lamb for the first time in the next week or so.


----------



## mcdavis (May 1, 2012)

Currently re-transitioning Henry to Dr. Tims after a week on RC Gastro following an upset tummy (not a fan of RC but this seemed to work better than chicken and rice with the previous cairn). Plan is to rotate Dr. Tims and Fromm plus possibly Farmina if it becomes more widely available.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Finally finished transitioning from Nature's Domain to Horizon Legacy. We were perfectly happy with Nature's Domain, except for the bag size - the 30 lb bag lasted us nearly 10 months! 

Horizon Legacy met all of our requirements 1) available in ~10 lb bags, 2) Decent Price (based on caloric density), 3) No oats, 4) Made in Canada (preferred, but optional). Will probably still try some other brands because Legacy is only available in two "flavours" - salmon and poultry - and I would like to include a red meat-based food into our rotation. We were going to try Eagle Pack, but none of the stores around us had any 12 lb bags when we were ready to switch. Its been kind of tricky balancing price and oat-free - a lot of high-end grain-inclusive foods use oats, and many grain-free foods are quite expensive here.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

gingerkid said:


> - the 30 lb bag lasted us nearly 10 months!


A 30 lb bag lasts me about 10 days  

Just finished a bag of Fromm, starting a bag of the 4health grain-free turkey and potato. First time trying the 4Health grain-free but the ingredients and analysis looked good and the price fit so I bought it. Dogs had green tripe with trachea and gullet last night (raw).


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Shell said:


> A 30 lb bag lasts me about 10 days
> 
> Just finished a bag of Fromm, starting a bag of the 4health grain-free turkey and potato. First time trying the 4Health grain-free but the ingredients and analysis looked good and the price fit so I bought it. Dogs had green tripe with trachea and gullet last night (raw).


Snowball gets about half the amount recommended by most food bags - otherwise he either doesn't get any treats or he gets fat. The consequences of having a neutered male and a breed that gains weight easily.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

gingerkid said:


> Snowball gets about half the amount recommended by most food bags - otherwise he either doesn't get any treats or he gets fat. The consequences of having a neutered male and a breed that gains weight easily.


Mine get about 2/3 of the recommend amount and no treats really. Or they get treats and the kibble is less. When they get raw then the kibble is less etc. Not complaining about my food budget, just find it an amusing contrast of 30 lbs/10 months vs 30 lbs/10 days. I would be going crazy shopping the high end stuff if food lasted me that long. All raw probably at that price point.


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

Perky and Ripley- 100% raw

Rusty-99% raw(he comes to work with me once a week where he gets kibble for supper at work) 

Gem-60% Orijen 6 fish/40% raw. I keep trying to switch up the kibbles for more variety, but the Orijen 6 fish is the only kibble she will eat regularly, anything else, she will just stand there and stare at it, and MAYBE after 5 minutes she will eat a piece or 2 lol. so I switch up the raw as much as possible.

Paisley, Happy, Gypsy- 100% raw at home, kibble for any meals at work, I vary the kibble but its always Grain Free and some kind of Nutri-source(because that's what we sell lol). they are at work with me most days, so supper is usually kibble, but its not really 50/50 either since they stay home if its busy at work.


----------



## CountryBeagle (Feb 10, 2012)

Outlaw is fed 4health grain-free we rotate between the Turkey and Duck formulas.
Outlaw is a 9 month old 78 lb intact male Lab, a 30 lb bag lasts me almost a month.

Takoda is fed Purina One Beyond, rotate the flavors. 
Takoda is a 4 year old 40 lb intact female Lab/Pit Bull mix, a 14 lb bag lasts me almost a month.


----------



## CrazyDogWoman (Dec 28, 2013)

My boys just started a bag of Farmina Grain Free Chicken. We had previously gotten samples, and Stormy -hated- the taste. Then he really liked the taste...  They have a bit of Taste of the Wild left (High Prairie and Wetlands).

They get fish oil, plain greek yogurt, parsley tea (for breath), and egg (egg is once a week) added to their meals.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

This month Charlie and Juno are getting a mix of PC Nutrition First dry food and The Honest Kitchen's "Keen" formula. 

Toby and Yoshi are getting THK Keen only.


----------



## Gally (Jan 11, 2012)

Gally has been eating prey model raw for 2+ years now.
On the menu this week is:
chicken quarters
beef chunks
pork loin
eggs
smelt
duck feet
beef liver
pork kidney


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

raw duck heads/ necks in AM with kibble (TOTW prairie formula about 1/3 mixed with 2/3 Solid Gold Barking at the Moon) in the PM and healthy scraps on top.....


----------



## domika (Jul 1, 2012)

I think I responded to this thread when it was older but I'm sure it has changed now. 

Currently finishing Back to Basics Open Range formula, with cans a Halo Spot's Stew mixed in (I love this stuff because it doesn't harden in the fridge since we use it over the course of 2-3 days) and will probably order a bag of Ziwipeak next.

Side note: Has anyone seen the new Acana Singles Pork and Squash available anywhere? I'm dying to try it since they've removed the Juniper from their ingredient list it looks like.


----------



## TinyTails (May 16, 2011)

Breakfast: Farmina topped with fresh chicken. Just finished a bag of the low grain chicken, now trying low grain wild cod.

Dinner: Deuce gets THK Thrive topped with fresh chicken, Honey: rotates flavors of THK topped with fresh chicken - currently she is on the Keen. 
We scored a great deal on Petflow for THK recently, all 2lb boxes were on sale for $3.99! I got 4lbs of Love, 4lbs of Keen, 4lbs of Force and 4lbs of Embark for $32 bucks, wooohoo


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Yeah changes here too-- went back to Solid gold (the cheap food experiment turned into expensive vet bills, weird toenail issue and one dog had a 2 month toenail infection, something to do with her not adjusting well to various calcium levels in the kibbles) but the Barking at the Moon formula (high protein levels and grain free but we stretch it with rice and scraps) and one bag of TOTW high prairie formula monthly mixed in, as a nod to economics (and having 3 big dogs to feed)...
Breakfast is raw for the dogs who will eat it-- raw duck heads with the necks attached... 59cents a lb ....


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

BernerMax said:


> Yeah changes here too-- went back to Solid gold (the cheap food experiment turned into expensive vet bills, weird toenail issue and one dog had a 2 month toenail infection, something to do with her not adjusting well to various calcium levels in the kibbles) but the Barking at the Moon formula (high protein levels and grain free but we stretch it with rice and scraps) and one bag of TOTW high prairie formula monthly mixed in, as a nod to economics (and having 3 big dogs to feed)...
> Breakfast is raw for the dogs who will eat it-- raw duck heads with the necks attached... 59cents a lb ....


I love love love Barking At The Moon. First of all, great ingredients. Second, the dogs I have fed it to have loved it and looked awesome on it. Thirdly, it comes in a sparkly bag. Lol.

Great responses guys! I've seen a lot of THK recently. Do your dogs love it? They do well on it? Is it pretty expensive?

I would continue feeding Annamet but only if I can get it at a good price. Price per lb is king over here!


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

TinyTails said:


> We scored a great deal on Petflow for THK recently, all 2lb boxes were on sale for $3.99! I got 4lbs of Love, 4lbs of Keen, 4lbs of Force and 4lbs of Embark for $32 bucks, wooohoo


That's insane! I can't imagine why they would do something like that. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

RabbleFox said:


> I love love love Barking At The Moon. First of all, great ingredients. Second, the dogs I have fed it to have loved it and looked awesome on it. Thirdly, it comes in a sparkly bag. Lol.
> 
> Great responses guys! I've seen a lot of THK recently. Do your dogs love it? They do well on it? Is it pretty expensive?
> 
> I would continue feeding Annamet but only if I can get it at a good price. Price per lb is king over here!


Feel almost exactly the same way- (for the price of Annamet here, I would rather feed the Barking at the moon)- and yeah Life def needs more sparkles! I have to say, 5 kinds of food later, I do see a difference in them espec my schnauzer she is bouncy with an extra spring in her step like the forever adolescent dog (shes almost 5) she used to be....

Years ago I do get some THK, but wasnt impressed it seemed like instant soup mix with more texture and no dogs were not thrilled with it (we tried it out for camping as its dehydrated)... dont know how much its changed these days though...


----------



## TinyTails (May 16, 2011)

THK came out with new designs for the boxes and new sizing so it was a promotional sale. I have been feeding THK for over 5 years and I have been very very happy with it and some are my pups. They have never done as well on all kibble as they do with Honest Kitchen. It is more expensive than dry food but I LOVE the company, I trust them and I like that the food is less processed. My mom feeds it her 100 lb shepherd and chihuahua as well and loves it.


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

TinyTails said:


> THK came out with new designs for the boxes and new sizing so it was a promotional sale. I have been feeding THK for over 5 years and I have been very very happy with it and some are my pups. They have never done as well on all kibble as they do with Honest Kitchen. It is more expensive than dry food but I LOVE the company, I trust them and I like that the food is less processed. My mom feeds it her 100 lb shepherd and chihuahua as well and loves it.


I feed it as well. I'm aware of the new boxes but missed out on the sale. I don't like Petflow as much as Chewy.com. Or at least I thought I didn't. Though now I'm rethinking that as Chewy sure didn't have that great of a deal on it, ever!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

I am currently feeding 4Health GF. I like it and Jasper does well on it but I want another brand I can switch it up with from time to time. I am looking for a low calorie and low fat food that doesn't have chicken in it (no chicken at all, and no pumpkin!) tho. If anyone has suggestions that would be great.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Damon'sMom said:


> I am currently feeding 4Health GF. I like it and Jasper does well on it but I want another brand I can switch it up with from time to time. I am looking for a low calorie and low fat food that doesn't have chicken in it (no chicken at all, and no pumpkin!) tho. If anyone has suggestions that would be great.


Had an allergy dog with allergies to lamb and all poultry-- the solid gold Wolf (its bison and rice) blends, millenium ( beef and barley), or now what we are on is Barking at the moon (beef and and ocean fish meal, GF) is what we are on (I need the higher protein)... I dont mind a single low carb if the proteins are good....Low calorie I would look at the senior formulations of these ... I like that solid gold doesnt intermingle various proteins, its usu a single protein source with fish meal...


----------



## TinyTails (May 16, 2011)

Chewy normally has better pricing, but if you sign up for Petflow emails they send out some really good coupons and sales once in a while


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

TinyTails said:


> Chewy normally has better pricing, but if you sign up for Petflow emails they send out some really good coupons and sales once in a while


I'll have to move their emails out of my junk mailbox! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MarieLovesChis (Mar 21, 2014)

I've been feeding Onyx the Farmina low grain Chicken for the past three months and I'm very happy with it. She loves it and she has lost all the extra weight she had without having to starve her like on other kibbles. I got a sample of Annamaet small breed food and Onyx went nuts for it. I'll probably rotate between these because Annamaet is more available (sold in a store 10 minutes away) as opposed to Farmina which I have to order online.

I also usually mix in some canned food with her dry. Lately it has been VeRUS and Tiki.


----------



## socorny (Jun 24, 2014)

Mainly Acana Lamb and Apple kibble. Occasional canned food: Merricks, Tripett, Etc
Raw bits when they are around: freezer burnt (chicken, roast beef, etc), turkey necks, frozen dog food patties. 
Canned cat food that our fussy old man cat doesn't prefer.


----------

